# daily oats / braekfast



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi

my breakfast consists of this:

2 scoops whey, 1 banana and natty peanut butter whizzed up in a blender with water and poured over bran flakes.

I know bran flakes arent the best but ive always needed the fibre to help shift the mountains of food i eat lol.

Im now gonna change form bran flakes to raw oats (due to pretty much everyone on the board recommending them) and was wondering if there are any issues with eating raw oats?

And do i need them as a micronised form as supplied by the supplement sites or will tesco basic oats be ok?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I think your basic oats will be fine bro...

I would use some Enzymes to make up for the fiber you wont be consuming anymore.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Just buy tesco basic oats and blend them, MUCH cheaper.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oats are also a very good! pre work out meal....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MaxMuscle said:


> I think your basic oats will be fine bro...
> 
> I would use some Enzymes to make up for the fiber you wont be consuming anymore.


enzymes? what are these mate? where do i get them?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> enzymes? what are these mate? where do i get them?


You can get them from anywhere really, a grocery store or H&B. I use papaya enzymes to help digest all the protein and foods that I have to eat for the Keto diet.

They work well I have two after every meal.


----------

